# Stihl 041 AV clutch removal problem



## grim1pisces (Feb 5, 2011)

:flag::confuse::
This is going to probably sound stupid, but I cannot figure out how to get the clutch assembly off! I even bought a clutch removal tool so I can replace it's shoes. Can anyone tell me the procedure for this?

grim1pisces


----------



## bobt (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey there, First thing you need to do is prevent the crankshaft from turning. The prescribed way is to use a piston stop screwed into the sparlplug hole. if you don't have a piston stop, you can try inserting a small diameter rope into the sparkplug hole to stop the piston from going past top dead center. If you go this route, please get some further instructions as there some critical things to avoid.

Then you have to turn the retaining not, and then the clutch assembly to the right, as it is a left hand thread.


----------



## grim1pisces (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hhhhmmmmmmmmmm!!!!*

Thanks, I was hoping there was a better way without messing with the piston.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 6, 2011)

Do some searches on the 056 and the 076. I think they are pretty similar. You could also Pm Hotshot he's helped me out in the past, I think he has a bunch of those saw's. 

Here's one thread. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/136052-2.htm


----------



## grim1pisces (Feb 6, 2011)

*Stihl 056 AV Magnum II*

Anyone know the good, the bad and the ugly about the Stihl 056 AV Magnum II ? I just bought one off eBay and wanted a heads up if possible.


----------



## grim1pisces (Feb 6, 2011)

*Sorry*

I ordered a piston stop on eBay.

grim1pisces


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 6, 2011)

There is an edit button.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 6, 2011)

grim1pisces said:


> Anyone know the good, the bad and the ugly about the Stihl 056 AV Magnum II ? I just bought one off eBay and wanted a heads up if possible.


 
There is a chainsaw forum for posting this type of stuff. Your currently posting in the Milling section.


----------



## grim1pisces (Feb 6, 2011)

*Sorry*

*I apologize, I could find no chainsaw forum. This was the closest thing I found. I will search further! *:hell_boy:


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 6, 2011)

Not a problem.
Here's a link to the forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/


----------



## grim1pisces (Feb 6, 2011)

*Thanks guy*

_Thanks, I'll check it out now!:flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:_


----------

